

Pesticides found on nearly all fruits and vegitables - ck2
http://ecocentric.blogs.time.com/2011/06/13/apples-can-be-tainted-with-pesticides%E2%80%94but-you-still-need-your-fruits-and-vegetables/

======
hrasm
"And so we're back in the magical world of risk perception, where science can
become the tool of bias—conscious or not."

I just cannot wrap my head around that one.

